# Pec tear - where am I injecting Tb500/bpc



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

so my TB500 and bpc came within a day from pure peptides. Was so good service.

I'm using for a pec tear (tore at the muscle/tendon junction) so top corner of pec, as you get towards front delt.

Im doing:

tb500 @ 2500mcg x 2 a week

bpc257 250mcg x 2 a day (I might shoot some orally for IBS/bloat)

injecting the area it's torn is fu**ing awkward, and impossible to pinch skin. Would injecting the muscle belly of pec be okay or is it too far off?

Theres so many nerves around that area and I don't want to hit something I shouldn't. Thoughts?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Seems like both peptides goes systemic so you can safely inject in the belly fat.

On a side note bpc made my injuries worse if injected on rehab training days. It makes sense as both training and bpc increases blood flow, and sometimes less is more.

Hgh peptides gave better results, personally


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

have you had it reattached ?

i completely ruptured my left pec major in 2017 bench pressing and needed reattachement surgery

i was told by the consultant it would be 6 months before i could touch a barbell again

after 10 weeks i was benching a PVC, 12 weeks an empty barbell

i ran a myriad of supplements and peptides


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Seems like both peptides goes systemic so you can safely inject in the belly fat.
> 
> On a side note bpc made my injuries worse if injected on rehab training days. It makes sense as both training and bpc increases blood flow, and sometimes less is more.
> 
> Hgh peptides gave better results, personally


 Really? I thought least least one had to be side injected. I can get away with doing it in inner pec because I can grab skin easy but on the other side near shoulder it's impossible.

You think HGH gave better recovery results? When I tore it last year I took 5iu a day of Ansome, got excellent results for sleep and leaning out but my pec took til October to heal. Don't think the HGH helped much. Unfortunately I've torn it again...

Today was rehab day. It hurt immediately after I jabbed it felt like I've torn more muscle lol. Never had pip in pec


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

swole troll said:


> have you had it reattached ?
> 
> i completely ruptured my left pec major in 2017 bench pressing and needed reattachement surgery
> 
> ...


 Alright dude think I read your post when I originally did this last year. Sounded mental.

Last year I tore it and couldn't do anything on it until June, did it in Feb. Partial tear at MTJ. anyway full strength was back by October. Recently just starting to feel more comfortable training with it and felt a tear again the other week on a back off set. It's no way as bad as before (I can do press-ups on it) but clearly the scar tissue wasn't as strong as it should be, so I've decided to use this as a rehab cycle


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Ljb said:


> Really? I thought least least one had to be side injected. I can get away with doing it in inner pec because I can grab skin easy but on the other side near shoulder it's impossible.
> 
> You think HGH gave better recovery results? When I tore it last year I took 5iu a day of Ansome, got excellent results for sleep and leaning out but my pec took til October to heal. Don't think the HGH helped much. Unfortunately I've torn it again...
> 
> Today was rehab day. It hurt immediately after I jabbed it felt like I've torn more muscle lol. Never had pip in pec


 When jabbing bpc near my ankle I still felt strong tingling feelings after 5 min in my wrist and elbow tendon that was semi-injured so bpc 157 is absolutely systemic

Hmm well I know a lot of people got great results from bpc, I can only share my own results. Just be careful with jabbing around training

Its hard to quantfy the results but I have had crippling tenniselbow, achilles tendonosis and lower back injury. My perception is that HGH helped all of it significantly over a 6 month period. A lot of the stubborn issues related to the injuries just started to fade away month after month after adding HGH to my rehab


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Jab in the pec away from the injury or in your delt. Or as it's systematic then you could jab anywhere realistically.

When I tore my bicep, I jabbed bpc twice daily in my delt. I had a full arm cast on.

I used HGH in my stomach


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ljb said:


> injecting the area it's torn is fu**ing awkward, and impossible to pinch skin. Would injecting the muscle belly of pec be okay or is it too far off?
> 
> Theres so many nerves around that area and I don't want to hit something I shouldn't. Thoughts?


 When I've struggled pinching an area due to location when I've ran BPC, ( I ripped my bicep tendon pretty badly), I've used a clothes peg....it can hurt when it's pinching, but does the job.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitz said:


> When I've struggled pinching an area due to location when I've ran BPC, ( I ripped my bicep tendon pretty badly), I've used a clothes peg....it can hurt when it's pinching, but does the job.


 Why not IM?


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Why not IM?


 I've always ran it sub q mate, near as I can to the site mate with slin pins and it's always done the trick. Personally, all my injuries have been tendon issues and I wouldn't inject directly into the tendon.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Why not IM?


 Stabbing my chest isn't up there with fun ideas


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Skitz said:


> When I've struggled pinching an area due to location when I've ran BPC, ( I ripped my bicep tendon pretty badly), I've used a clothes peg....it can hurt when it's pinching, but does the job.


 Laughing at this but great idea hahaahhahaha


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ljb said:


> Laughing at this but great idea hahaahhahaha


 I know it sounds nuts, but it works mate! If it's in an area where I find it hard to reach, I just get the missus to do it, she doesn't leave the pinch marks that the close peg did


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitz said:


> I've always ran it sub q mate, near as I can to the site mate with slin pins and it's always done the trick. Personally, all my injuries have been tendon issues and I wouldn't inject directly into the tendon.


 I've recently had tendon surgery after rupturing my distal bicep and it's now reattached with titanium wire and hooks.

I was in a full arm cast for 6 weeks and jabbed the delt IM twice daily.

I used slin pins also

The surgeon and physiologist where both impressed with how fast my recovery was


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> I've recently had tendon surgery after rupturing my distal bicep and it's now reattached with titanium wire and hooks.
> 
> I was in a full arm cast for 6 weeks and jabbed the delt IM twice daily.
> 
> ...


 Sh!t mate, that sounds rough! Mine only partially tore but was >70%, so it was pretty bad. It's greatly distorted my bicep muscle now. I now know I should of gone to have surgery, but there were so many things going on in my life at that point, I just thought I would see how it would heal without surgery, although had I known what I know now, I would've opted for surgery 100% if it was offered. I've been told the method you've had makes it pretty damn strong again once it's healed and far less likely to re-injure the tendon again.

luckily, with the help of BPC, mine healed really quickly. It only took six months to get to 99% again , even though it looks bad (still!).

BPC is a miracle cure for those types of injuries. Did yours completely tear? Are you back to where you were, with regards to strength?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skitz said:


> Sh!t mate, that sounds rough! Mine only partially tore but was >70%, so it was pretty bad. It's greatly distorted my bicep muscle now. I now know I should of gone to have surgery, but there were so many things going on in my life at that point, I just thought I would see how it would heal without surgery, although had I known what I know now, I would've opted for surgery 100% if it was offered. I've been told the method you've had makes it pretty damn strong again once it's healed and far less likely to re-injure the tendon again.
> 
> luckily, with the help of BPC, mine healed really quickly. It only took six months to get to 99% again , even though it looks bad (still!).
> 
> BPC is a miracle cure for those types of injuries. Did yours completely tear? Are you back to where you were, with regards to strength?


 It was partial thankfully.

Initially they thought they may have to remove a tendon from my wrist and graft that in.

When inside he realised that the tendon was savable so went ahead with the titanium repair.

Injured it end of August and operated a few weeks later.

It's pretty much back now to strength 85% I reckon but my wrist is a bit painful if I try to curl with a straight bar

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/328915-f-myself-up-arm-wrestling/?do=embed


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> It was partial thankfully.
> 
> Initially they thought they may have to remove a tendon from my wrist and graft that in.
> 
> ...


 Mate, that's what mine looked like! Oddly, mine didn't hurt that much, but I will never forget the feeling of it literally snapping like a rubber band.

I'm pretty sure after that surgery, you'll never have an issue again with it.


----------

